# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] Un pays à l'aube

## Ivan Le Fou

_Note du chroniqueur ensommeillé : Scusez pour la interuptionne de la roubrique. Retour de "Guerre et Pègre" après quinze jours de formation intensive en immersion totale : "Théorie et méthode pour changer une couche de nourrisson sans se faire pisser dessus, ah putain le salopiau !…"_
 En une quinzaine d'années, Dennis Lehane est devenu un auteur incontournable du roman policier américain, un vrai grand. Quand Richard Price écrit sur New-York, Michael Connelly et James Ellroy sur Los Angeles, et George Pelecanos sur Washington, Dennis Lehane raconte, lui, son Boston. Pas le Boston huppé des université et des grandes familles, mais celui de son enfance dans les quartiers pauvres.
 Commencée en 1994 avec le cycle formé par les cinq enquêtes de Patrick Kenzie et Angela Gennaro ("Un dernier verre avant la guerre", "Ténèbres, prenez-moi la main", "Sacré", "Gone, Baby, Gone" et "Prières pour la pluie"), sa renommée d'écrivain a ensuite touché un public plus large que celui des polars, notamment grâce au succès de "Mystic River" et "Shutter Island".
 Mais Dennis Lehane est aussi très présent sur grand et petit écran : il a participé à l'écriture de la meilleure série policière de tous les temps ("Sur écoute" / The Wire), et deux de ses livres ont été excellemment adaptés au cinéma ("Mystic River" par Clint Eastwood et "Gone, Baby, Gone" par Ben Affleck). Un troisième, "Shutter Island", est en cours de post-production sous la direction de Martin Scorsese et sortira en France en octobre 2009.
 Son dernier livre, "Un pays à l'aube" (titre original : The Given Day) s'éloigne du roman noir et du thriller pur pour dessiner une épaisse fresque (750 pages, quand même) du Boston des années 20, dans laquelle se croisent une star nonchalante du base-ball, un ouvrier noir accusé de meurtre et contraint à la fuite, ainsi qu'un flic irlandais qui va passer de la lutte anti-bolchevique à l'activisme syndicale.
 Les années 20 évoquent habituellement l'insouciance, le jazz et la prohibition, mais ce n'est pas ce qui intéresse Dennis Lehane. "Un pays à l'aube" a l'immense mérite de nous faire redécouvrir une ambiance oubliée : d'un côté les soldats reviennent du front européen et on licencie les ouvriers noirs pour leur faire de la place; de l'autre, les masses d'immigrants toujours plus nombreux amènent dans leurs bagages les idées révolutionnaires du Vieux Continent.
 En réalité, à la fin de la guerre en 1918, l'Amérique est en pleine crise d'adolescence et la tension est extrême dans tout le pays: les anarchistes organisent partout des attentats à la bombe, les socialistes agitent les usines et réclament des droits syndicaux pour les travailleurs, les émeutes raciales sont réprimées dans le sang et des grèves tournent à la bataille rangée, provoquant une obsession anti-communiste qui aura de belles années devant elle. C'est dans ce contexte agité et passionnant qu'interviennent les personnages de Lehane, jusqu'au point culminant que constitue la grève de la police de Boston en 1919.
 A la façon d'un James Ellroy recréant le Los Angeles des années 50, Dennis Lehane a cherché à se tailler un univers à sa pogne : sa description de l'époque est vivante, minutieuse comme un décor de film historiquement fidèle. Trop fidèle, peut-être. Il y manque la folie d'un James Ellroy, fantasmant sa ville autant qu'il la recrée, qui permettrait d'entraîner le lecteur dans une vraie cavale plutôt que de l'inviter simplement à une promenade instructive. Faute d'être un absolu chef-d'œuvre, "Un pays à l'aube" reste néanmoins une lecture éminemment recommandable.

_"Un pays à l'aube", un roman de Dennis Lehane, publié chez Rivages/Thriller, environ 23 euros._



Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Gunthar Olafson

(Si je comprends bien, toutes mes félicitations.)
Petite question : les 5 romans que tu mentionnes par lesquels cet écrivain à commencé sont-ils tout aussi recommandable ?
J'aime bien commencer par le début quand j'attaque un nouvel auteur...

----------


## Pelomar

J'adore les livres qui ont tendance a peindre des fresque d'époques ou de lieux et j'adore le période des années 20/30.

Hop, dans le panier.

----------


## Halfsup

La série des kenzie/gennaro en 5 tomes est tout bonnement excellente, du niveau de Ellroy, vraiment prenante, tous les tomes se distinguent et dépotent grave  ::):  Tu peux y aller sans hésiter Gunthar Olafson.

----------


## soccer_marmotte

> (Si je comprends bien, toutes mes félicitations.)
> Petite question : les 5 romans que tu mentionnes par lesquels cet écrivain à commencé sont-ils tout aussi recommandable ?
> J'aime bien commencer par le début quand j'attaque un nouvel auteur...





> La série des kenzie/gennaro en 5 tomes est tout bonnement excellente, du niveau de Ellroy, vraiment prenante, tous les tomes se distinguent et dépotent grave  Tu peux y aller sans hésiter Gunthar Olafson.


Je confirme. Les personnages Kenzie et Gennaeo sont attachants (sans parler de leur pote qui habite en terrain miné) et l'histoire bien ficelée.

----------


## ERISS

> la tension est extrême dans tout le pays: les anarchistes organisent partout des attentats à la bombe, les socialistes agitent les usines et réclament des droits syndicaux pour les travailleurs, les émeutes raciales sont réprimées dans le sang et des grèves tournent à la bataille rangée, provoquant une obsession anti-communiste qui aura de belles années devant elle.


Les grèves sont aussi réprimées dans le sang, si il n'y a pas trop de témoins: Les ouvriers des mines par exemple, leurs femmes, enfants, chiens, chats, sont mitraillés par l'armée dans les campagnes (ex massacre de Ludlow, 1914) comme l'avaient été les Indiens. A côté des milliers de morts faits par les patrons et l'Etat, la riposte anarchiste fait plutôt minable... (50 morts sur 100 ans??)

----------


## Galdarok

> (Si je comprends bien, toutes mes félicitations.)
> Petite question : les 5 romans que tu mentionnes par lesquels cet écrivain à commencé sont-ils tout aussi recommandable ?
> J'aime bien commencer par le début quand j'attaque un nouvel auteur...


Salut Gunthar.
Woaip, tu peux avaler les 5 sans craindre, ils sont TOP. 
Mais perso, si tu ne dois lire qu'un livre de ce mec, lis, Shutter Island. Il est tout simplement HA-LLU-CI-NANT. 
C'est LE livre que je prendrais avec moi si je ne pouvais emmener qu'un bouquin.

----------


## Ganja

Gros +1. Shutter Island est un petit bijou.

----------


## AlanSmithy

Je confirme ce qui est dit plus haut. J'ai dégotté au hasard _Shutter island_ sans même savoir qu'il était du même auteur que _Mystic river_. Ce roman se dévore avec une facilité morbide. Le cadre, l'ambiance et le rythme sont tout bonnement affolants. Un chef d'œuvre, bien au-dessus de _Ténèbres, prenez-moi la main_, pourtant très bon.

----------


## Dr Funkenstein

Faudrait vraiment que je redonne sa chance à *Shutter Island*, que j'ai lu directement après le cycle Kenzie/Gennaro que j'ai absolument adoré et auquel je n'ai pu m'empêcher de le comparer, ce qui n'est pas le truc le plus futé à faire pour bien profiter d'un livre, en règle générale...

Erreur que je n'ai pas commise avec *Un Pays à L'Aube*, que pour le coup je n'hésite pas à qualifier de chef d'oeuvre, peut être même LE chef d'oeuvre de Lehane, en tout cas clairement le livre qui marque un tournant dans la carrière : Lehane n'est plus seulement un grand auteur de polars, c'est un grand auteur tout court.

Comme dans les meilleures pages de *Ténèbres, Prenez moi la Main* ou *Gone, Baby Gone*; *Un Pays à l'Aube*, c'est l'humanité mise à nue dans tous ses paradoxes. L'exploration du Mal en moins. Le récit s'attache à décrire les premières heures du syndicalisme dans l'Amérique d'après la Première Guerre; la guerre est bientôt finie, les boys vont rentrer et entendent bien récupérer leur travail quand ils rentreront. Dans quel contexte ? Chômage, inflation, endettement ? Quoi d'étonnant dans ce cas, que les groupes anarchistes et bolchéviques choisissent ce moment pour faire entendre leurs revendications et menacer de raser ce que ce pays a difficilement construit.


Bon, je vous fais pas tout le roman, mais le contexte du bouquin est là. *Un Pays à l'Aube* est un roman social, ou il est question de survie et de dignité dans un pays qui déjà à l'époque, écrase ceux qui ne vont pas dans le sens de l'intérêt du pays et qu'on qualifie vite de rouges et d'anarchistes. Il est drôle de constater à quel point certaines choses ne changent pas. Il y a un dialogue qui renvoie carrément aux théories de Naomi Klein sur le Capitalisme du Désastre, ou comment exploiter les désastres, naturels ou non, pour faire passer l'intérêt de l'Etat avant celui du citoyen.

(Avertissement à nos amis lecteurs de droite : ce roman n'est peut être pas forcément pour vous. )

Ca c'est pour le fond, voyons la forme. L'action du roman se passe à Boston comme à chaque fois chez Lehane (exception faite de *Shutter Island*); Boston au début du siècle, c'est une jungle. Ca sent la terre, le sang, la sueur, la...mélasse (je vous laisse découvrir pourquoi  ::ninja:: ). Lehane a toujours été doué pour faire exister un lieu, un personnage, de quelques phrases bien choisies. Ouvrez Un Pays à l'Aube, et vous êtes transportés à Boston, une ville dangereuse mais vibrante. C'est dans ce cadre que se débattent les personnages principaux de Danny Coughlin, jeune flic prometteur et écrasé par le poids de son héritage familial et Luther, ouvrier noir, dont les chemins se croisent sur fond d'explosion(s) sociale(s).

Bon je parle, je parle. L'Amérique n'a pas beaucoup changé en 90 ans, c'est ce que Lehane cherche à nous montrer. Sans lourdeur, sans pathos, il livre un roman franchement haletant, passionnant (j'ai bien dû en lire 500 pages en une journée entière), implacable (on se doute de l'issue du livre sans  s'y résigner une seconde. Pas de happy end chez Lehane) avec son propre éclairage sur la société dont il est un des citoyens et le chemin parcouru en un siècle.



Et le constat est amer.

----------


## Halfsup

Excellente critique ! Un pays à l'aube est le dernier Lehane qu'il me reste à lire, mais comme une bouteille de bon vin qu'on laisse vieillir délicatement en cave, je préfère attendre encore pour le "savourer" dans quelques temps.

----------


## Irulan

Je plussoie sur tout ce qi a été dit sur "Un pays à l'aube" et Dennis Lehane en général.

Histoire d'éviter de faire un post totalement inutile, je recommande également pour ceux qui sont intéressés par les soubresauts convulsifs de l'Amérique et plus particulièrement par l'aspect lutte sociale qui est souvent méconnu les livres suivants :

2 bouquins de Thomas Kelly : Le ventre de New-York, fresque foisonnante sur le perçage (percement / perçonnage ?) d'un tunnel sous New York, avec l'implication inévitable de la Mafia, et Les bâtisseurs de l'Empire qui est centré cette fois-ci sur la construction d'un building.

Plus sérieux, mais d'un abord facile pour un bouquin universitaire, Une Histoire populaire des Etats-Unis de 1492 a nos jours de Howard Zinn, où l'on s'aperçoit que l'histoire (sanglante) des acquis sociaux aux USA n'est qu'en fait du lest lâché par les classes dirigeantes pour s'assurer d'une société somme toute assez tranquille pour permettre l'enrichissement des grandes figures du capitalisme américain sans faire de vagues (selon l'analyse de l'auteur, analyse difficilement réfutable au vu de la qualité et de la solidité des arguments déployés)

----------

